# My Madone needs a diet. Please Help



## mtaylor495 (Dec 8, 2004)

Ok, here is the deal. I have a Madone 5.0 (last year of the old frame design). Current weight it 17.60 lbs. I would like to get to at leats 17.0, but I would love to be lighter. Here is my current setup. Any and all suggestions are appreciated.

Trek Madone 5.0 oclv 120 frame & fork (58 cm)
Full DA 7800 group (52x49, 172.5 crank arms)
Ultegra 12-27 cassette.
Ultegra chain
Shimano DA pedals
Bont RXXXL seatpost 20mm offset (I have cut it down to about 225g)
Bont seat post clamp
Bont RL stem 90x25. I have some back issues. I might be able to go with at 17 though
Bont RL anatomic bend 42cm bars. I have a pair of Easton EA70's that I'm thinking about trying.
Bont RXL wheels & skewers
Bont RXXXL tubes
Bont RXL tires
Fizik' Airone saddle
Flight Deck computer
Trek, Bont? bat cage bottle cages

I have also purchased a NOKON housing kit (shifter & brake). Will that save me any weight, and if so do you have any idea.

Thanks,

MT


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

just over half a pound? 


I bet you could do that from a bar/stem/post alone.

ritchey WCS stuff?


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

bar/stem/post or wheelset.


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

How much are you willing to spend ? In cars- speed cost money, in bikes- being lite cost money.
I have a Cervelo R3-SL that comes in at 4.92 kgs ( 10pds 14oz. ) and yep.....it cost me a couple of pennies.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Like above wheels and bar/stem/post...but also swap out for SRAM components. I am going to a SRAM cassette for a 3-4 oz savings over Ultegra for my '06 5.2. Then seriously consider getting a different frame.


----------



## nicks2192 (Jan 25, 2008)

check out the easton ec90 bars and the ea 90 stem and a thomson masterpiece post should save some grams


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

It's hard to say without knowing what you can do without knowing what your current stuff wieghs. That would be a starting point - weigh the stuff that's easy to weigh, or find an accurate weight on weightweenies.starbike.com.

I can see a potential pound in there:

Like others have said, stem, bars and seat post are likely places with as much as 2-3 ounces (50-100 gm) each. That would get you close to 1/2 pound. If you go top of the line aluminum for that stuff, it won't cost an arm or a leg either.

I went from 335 to 230 by buying substituting heavy generic bars for Deda 215 bars for about $50 (PBK). There's a lot of bars in the 210-240 range w/o high expense. Sub 200 is pretty expensive carbon.

180 grams to ~100-110 grams from an overpriced heavy Bontrager stem to Ritchey WCS (110) or Syntace 99 (100) stem (have both) for about $50 (ebay). Over 1/2 pound for ~$100.

You can also save an ounce or two from what you have w/ a new seat post

Tires and tubes - you can save a heck of a lot at virtually no cost if you just buy when you need them. I had cheap tires and tubes and saved a pound (yes a pound) by going to Mich. PR2 and lightweight tubes.

Believe it or not - again depending on what you have - you can save an ounce or three on skewers for not too much (check the skewers on probikekit.com: about 75 gm/pair for about $25 delivered). Typical OEM skewers are 110 - 150 (or more) grams for the pair. You can also save an ounce or two on the bottle cages. My generic aluminum cages weighed about 155 gm (pair) and the el-cheapo (~$10-15) stainless steel cages I bought from Performance weigh about 85 / pair, and they are solid and sure. Those two cheap things could get you several ounces for less than $50.

Wheels of course, could save you a couple hundred grams for about $400 (there are a lot of good wheelsets ~1500-1600 gm for that or less.

Whether any of this is worth it depends on what you have, and what you could sell it for if you change.


----------



## crispy010 (Jan 26, 2009)

One caution on carbon bars, if you go that route: they tend to break if you crash hard.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I was able to get my '07 Madone (54cm) down to 15.25 pounds. Switching to Zero G Ti brakes, Stronglight Pulsion carbon cranks, and an Easton EC90 SLX fork helped to drop the weight. The AC Sprint 350 wheels helped too.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Much of the weight savings you're looking can all be found in the fork. The 5.0's fork is nice but it's no lightweight. A 350-400 gm fork would save a chunk. You won't save much on the post. Speedplay pedals? Between the fork and pedals you'll save 1/2lb easy. Shop carefully and it'll only cost you a few hundred $$.


----------

